# 3 week old with tummy cramps



## Karhog (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi, my 3 week old son seems to have bad cramping pains in his belly within minutes of his feed. His belly goes hard and he draws himself in or stretches out ridgidly. He cries and contorts his face.
I spend ages winding him, he doesn't seem to burp a lot but will be sick and does do a lot of farts.
He doesn't pooh all that often and has on occasion gone 2/3 days without one...I mentioned this to the health visitor who didn't seem concerned as when he does pooh, they are soft. I do massage his belly which seems to help with the pooh.
He is mostly breast fed, though do top ups with expressed breast in bottle and occasional formula.... This is because when he was born he had low blood sugar due to my gestational diabetes and then developed jaundice and it was difficult to get him interested at all in feeding initially. He has since found his appetite but his griping pains concern me.
What can I do to help him?


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi  karhog, when he vomits how much is it, just a little or a massive projectile vomit??

Nic
Xx


----------



## Karhog (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi, it can vary ( poss due to the amount he has eaten. He vomited loads earlier.... All over my back, sides and carpet, other times enough yo leave a wet patch that requires a change of clothes if I'm not quick enough with bib or muslin.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

It may be worth a trip to gp Hun, is he arching his back at all when he has cramps and vomiting??

Nic
Xx


----------



## Karhog (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi, yes he does. I've bought some infacol and have tried it on his last two feeds. He seems settled at no but will see how he is tomorrow.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

It may possibly be reflux so he may need something like gaviscon in his feeds, see how you go and if he continues with the arching and vomiting the pop to the gps 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Karhog (Oct 27, 2012)

Will do, thankyou


----------

